# Lake View Cemetery



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Just wanted to start with a thanks to everyone who's ideas and help made this year possible. First, .id. for the idea of how to wire my FCG to make it move left to right while floating up and down and then a HUGE thanks to gmacted for taking the time to do everything from telling me which parts to order to giving me step by step instructions to make it easy for me to wire. It was a huge hit. Video to follow when I get my friends digital vid camera.
Zombie-F for the basic idea of the standing coffin, mine was rigged to open and shut while pouring fog with the green light inside. Unfortunitely the chains were so loud it made hearing the door greeter impossible, so it became a static prop this year.
Skull and Bones for the lighting tutorial on their site. What a difference some multi color added. Always used red lights before and the aiming of the lights made a huge difference also.
Krough for his paper mache inspiraton and his great sound track he made available here on haunt forum. 
Also my friend Eric who let me use his sound equipment. Faded between Kroughs track and two others. One track I played when the TOT's rang the bell that says:
"Hello children, how nice of you to join us,we have been expecting you." But can't find it again to give credit. And another lost web site that had a creepy version of come little children. I played that when the kids were to scared to come to the door and just stood in the street.
Scary Terry of course for the door greeter. The parents and kids loved him!!! And so did I.
And so many others for their inspiration and support on this site. Also made the local small town paper front page with a mention of haunt forum included. That helped get me noticed alot. The first year I decorated I had 4 kids, this year over 60. Not tons, but I also have the local church Fall Festival at the school to compete with. Also the fact that I live out from the main town. Down by the lake we don't have sidewalks and there just aren't a lot of houses so most people had to drive out and park on a narrow street just to come to my house and then drive back into town. So I was quite pleased to get that many. I'm sure next year will be better, especially if I can get in the paper again and if I add my pneumatic props to the mix to scare the kids, maybe a garage haunt also.
Well enough of this, here's some pictures:
Pictures by darrylqmiller - Photobucket


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

What a great job, the entire scene was great. I really liked the way the shadows were on the house.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good job. Great lighting and good 'feel'. 

You done good.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are great pics!! Nice lighting - you achieved a good creepy feel too. I love the old picket fence. Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I really like the Stones. 
The Owl in the tree is a nice touch.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so much detail i love it


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks really cool... I especially like the idea of the sound bytes to call the children in. 

Nick


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks great Darryl, very nice.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job Darryl. Very nice pics.


----------

